# How can I keep those [email protected]#$ Squirrels from eating all my Fruit



## Ridgerunner

I live in NC and on the occasion that the blossoms do not get killed by a late frost my plums and peaches do well. 

The Problem is the Squirrels. 2 years ago I had a full tree of peaches and I left town for 3 days and when I came back they were all gone. all that was left were the pits under the tree.

they must have eaten 50 lbs of peaches.

I was really mad  almost went postal on them.

so what is the best way to keep them away.


----------



## ZoomZoom

A dog or a pellet gun?


----------



## debstemp

you can put some cayenne pepper and water in a spray bottle (one of those you attach to your hose to spray your lawn) and generously spray your fruit tree and the area around it, including other trees the squirrels may be in.

they dont like the smell and if they get past that and eat anything on the tree the cayenne burns their mouth and eyes. 

it works best of anything.


----------



## Clarice

We had the same problem with our peach and pear trees. We wrapped the base of the trees with aluminum. You could still see the little devils trying to jump up and catch a limb that was hanging low.


----------

